# 69 GTO front seat emblem



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

My new interior fabric arrived well ahead of schedule so I need to find out if adding seat emblems would be correct for my car - I thought I'd have plenty of time to figure this out. 

I have the original seat material (it was dyed white from tan) so there is no indication there were emblems previously installed (no holes or repair of holes is apparent).

I'm only going to do this interior once so can/should I install emblems? The restoration catalogs only show an emblem for 69 so I know it was available in 69. Would this be a "correct" thing to do for my particular car?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

1969 LeMans and GTO models did have the emblem. You found these on the cars that had the Y pattern in the seats.

Ames sells reproductions. Item # A133K or A133KD (die cast)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes - the emblems would be correct for the car. If I recall correctly, my new seat upholstery from Legendary (best there is) had markings on the inside to locate the holes for the emblems. If you need measurements to locate the emblems, I can get them for you.


Bear


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.

My Legendary interior arrived a couple days ago, I the see the upholsterer Monday. I'll order the parts today.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> Yes - the emblems would be correct for the car. If I recall correctly, my new seat upholstery from Legendary (best there is) had markings on the inside to locate the holes for the emblems. If you need measurements to locate the emblems, I can get them for you.
> 
> 
> Bear


Bear,

Would you mind providing the measurements? I talked with my upholstery guy today. My emblems come tomorrow and he said he can start as soon as I get him the seats/car and materials. Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Never mind Bear. The new seat covers have indentations and holes preset so there is no screwing that up!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome... I thought they did but didn't remember for sure.

Bear


----------

